# Is anyone familiar with Imagining a Vain Thing



## Marrow Man (Dec 1, 2008)

Has anyone read _Imagining a Vain Thing_ or was familiar with the controversy surrounding Dr. Gage of Knox Theological Seminary. I was given a copy of the book last evening (published by the Trinity Foundation and written by Steven T. Matthews) and began reading the foreword this morning). I was not aware that Knox Seminary had gone through a "collapse," to use the author's terminology.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm sure when all the smoke clears, we'll hear what the upshot was. I'm waiting for a church court to rule on whether Dr. Gage's views were orthodox. Until then, I have no opinion.


----------

